# Audi Teams up with Man U



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Audi UK teams up with Manchester United Football Club
> 
> Audi UK signs two-year sponsorship agreement to become Official Car Supplier to the worldâ€™s most famous football club
> 
> ...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

As if any of that bunch of overpaid scumbag tossers need a free Audi [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Why are AUDI spending money on reducing the desirablity of their cars?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Audi re-positioning their brand down market? I've heard it all now. Idiots. :x


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

But looking on the bright side, Audi started a similar deal with Real Madrid last season, and they've been pants ever since :wink:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Makes superb business sense to me.
High quality cars for a high quality team.
The best supported , managed and marketed football team in the world seems a good way to market top class motors . 
All the snide remarks above are just the usual jealous and blinkered remarks from the supporters of other inferior teams no doubt.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No prizes for guessing who you support then? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CapTT said:


> .
> All the snide remarks above are just the usual jealous and blinkered remarks from the supporters of other inferior teams no doubt.


Or people who just dislike football and footballers per se, and see no positive brand association with the announcement. I won't buy another Audi whilst they insist on putting more money in footballers' pockets.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> garyc Posted: 20 Sep 2004 13:21 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I get your point garyc. But if you look at it from a purely marketing point of view alone :
a)Football is the national game and gets massive media coverage .
b)Man Utd. have an average home gate of 67500 which is the highest in GB by a mile , soon to rise to 75000.
c) Man Utd. have the biggest fan base in the world of any team.

So with all the worldwide media coverage its cheap advertising and makes business sense . Audi have already done a similar deal with real madrid and the UEFA champions league so this must be thier strategy.
Whatever marketing startegy you take you will upset somebody so it makes financial sense to please the highest number of people you can and ignore the minority.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I agree.  Your logic on the marketing numbers exposure is absolutely spot on - except that when you take a look at the average football crowd, it's hard to figure that any significant proportion are in the likely position to buy an Audi. That half of Bangalore or Bankok know and love Manchester United will likewise do little to stimulate UK Audi sales.

Increasing 'Desirability' (in the AIDA advertising model continuum) may figure highly in Audi's mind. For me though I just cannot see that any significant number of Audi customers (your good self excluded) will currently support and love MUFC AND be in position to buy a new Audi.

Perhaps I will be the only one deterred by Audi's marketing coup?

With this and the dodgy new era of Audi styling, their competitors must be smiling.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Considering the increased amount of corporate hospitality on offer at football clubs I'd imagine there's a good proportion of Man United fans are in an excellent position to buy a new Audi.

Oh, and the fact that all Man U fans aren't proper fans at all and all eat Prawn Sandwhiches so they must be rich enough to buy Audis. :roll:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Now if it was a whole polo team who look like Jodie Kidd.....
Where do I sign???
:wink:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

> Oh, and the fact that all Man U fans aren't proper fans at all and all eat Prawn Sandwhiches so they must be rich enough to buy Audis.


Just a myth I`m afraid . You`ve fallen into the trap of believing what the press tell you to believe . Actually go to Manchester on any day , not just a match day and the truth is different . Just because people travel from all over the world to watch Man Utd. creates yet more jealousy . I`ve been going to Old Trafford since 1968 with my dad so I think I class as a true fan whos qualified to comment.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You obviously failed to note the rolling eyes smiley. THat wasn't me believing that comment, that was me repeating it.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My guess is that it is actually an attempt to raise their profile in the emerging markets of Africa and Southern Asia. This way they can keep their Germanic feel but at the same time appeal to non-European markets which is clearly where the growth is. The alternative would be to follow Merc's example and to style their cars to appeal purely to North American and Asian buyers.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Or that a new Audi Marketing bod is a Man U fan ..... and would like an Exec box or 2.

Never forget the personal agenda ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> My guess is that it is actually an attempt to raise their profile in the emerging markets of Africa and Southern Asia. This way they can keep their Germanic feel but at the same time appeal to non-European markets which is clearly where the growth is. The alternative would be to follow Merc's example and to style their cars to appeal purely to North American and Asian buyers.


Audi UK are the sponsor. Not VW Group. :?:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Or that a new Audi Marketing bod is a Man U fan ..... and would like an Exec box or 2.
> 
> Never forget the personal agenda ...


Very true Rob. My old boss created the phenomenally successful Buzby campaign for BT. It would still be going now if not for the fact that the wife of the then Marketing Manager got fed up of being referred to as Mrs Buzby and persuaded her husband to drop the campaign.

Enter Maureen Lipman and 'Beattie'.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that it is actually an attempt to raise their profile in the emerging markets of Africa and Southern Asia. This way they can keep their Germanic feel but at the same time appeal to non-European markets which is clearly where the growth is. The alternative would be to follow Merc's example and to style their cars to appeal purely to North American and Asian buyers.
> ...


That being the case, then AUDI probably have a job lot of A8 W12s that they can't shift.

Normally sponsorship deals are either to raise brand awareness or position the brand in relation to others. Now in this case some association with a sports club and the objective of AUDI to be "the" sporting brand makes perfect sense. At least it would if the sports club in question wasn't 13th in its championship.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

BTW its Manchester United (Man United will do at a pinch) not Man U.

Agree on the marketing front though, I've had a season ticket since 1979, but it doesn't attract me to Audi's any more than I already was. The ABU majority will be seriously put off the brand (cf I will not drink Carlsberg if there is an alternative).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> BTW its Manchester United (Man United will do at a pinch) not Man U.
> 
> Agree on the marketing front though, I've had a season ticket since 1979, but it doesn't attract me to Audi's any more than I already was. The ABU majority will be seriously put off the brand (cf I will not drink Carlsberg if there is an alternative).


I bet you painted your house with Dulux too, not Crown


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > BTW its Manchester United (Man United will do at a pinch) not Man U.
> ...


Fired Earth luvvy, Fired Earth. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.ireland.com/sports/soccer/2004/0921/1091051950563.html

MU skipper charged with assault and criminal damage.

Great brand association Audi. I rest my case.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> MU skipper charged with assault and criminal damage.
> 
> Great brand association Audi. I rest my case.


But at least he can spot a real supporter at 100 paces :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > MU skipper charged with assault and criminal damage.
> ...


At least Sir Eric got a decent kick away...

I hope they bang Keano up (literally) at Her Majestey's Pleasure for 6 months like any normal thug...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> But at least he can spot a real supporter at 100 paces :lol:


    I'd like to formally request that this thread be moved to the Jokes forum following this wonderful piece of humour.

No seriously.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Northern Rock is an appropriate sponsor for Souies Skunks anyway ............after all there is nothing else in the trophy room !.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Audi Salesman: "Sir, I'd like you to sign this purachase order for a W12 long wheelbase A8. Yes, it's Â£115K."

Punter: "What sort of people do you sell these cars to?"

Audi Saleman: "Well MUFC all drive Audis."

Punter: "Does Roy Keane drive one."

Audi: " Err umm, eer not sure."

Punter: "S class it is then."


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

and last year Audi teamed up with Real Madrid...

so that will be Millwall in 2005


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm thinking if it has anything to do with the fact that boy wonder Rooney drives a TT :roll:

(trying to desparately forget that myself..... )

However, I can understand the marketing appeal to Audi. Interesting enough saw the audi billboards during last weeks european match at old trafford and during the player / manager interviews.

Clever bit of marketing in my opinion, has Vodafone / o2 etc lost sales because of its association with football ... i don't think so!


----------

